# Kultura > Muzika shqiptare > Muzika botërore >  Mbreti i muzikës Reggae, Bob Marley

## Kryeplaku

perSHENDETje
Ishte muaji Shkurt i 1945 kur lindi nje nga legjendat e muzikes ne Xhamajke. Bob Marley do ngelet me te vertet legjende, kan kaluar 20 vjet nga vdekja e tij dhe ai akoma degjohet me pasion. Muzika e tij, Regae, nuk vdes, sic e kishte shkruajtur dhe vet ne vargjet e nje kenge te tij. Eshte ajo muzike qe kur je i vemtuar te behet shok, kur je i merzitur te jep gezim, eshte ajo muzike qe te jep shprese, ajo muzike qe nuk te merzitet kurre. Bob Marley ishte kengetari i dashurise, i jetes, i bukurise, i shpreses dhe mbi te gjitha kengetari i paqes. Vdiq nga Kanceri ne vitin 1985.

----------


## StterollA

> _Postuar më parë nga Kryeplaku_ 
> *perSHENDETje
>  Muzika e tij, Regae, nuk vdes, sic e kishte shkruajtur dhe vet ne vargjet e nje kenge te tij. Eshte ajo muzike qe kur je i vemtuar te behet shok, kur je i merzitur te jep gezim, eshte ajo muzike qe te jep shprese, ajo muzike qe nuk te merzitet kurre. Bob Marley ishte kengetari i dashurise, i jetes, i bukurise, i shpreses dhe mbi te gjitha kengetari i paqes. Vdiq nga Kanceri ne vitin 1985.*


Se kisha ven re kete teme me pare. Jane shume te sakta epitetet qe ti i jep ketij legjende me te madh se vete jeta. Personalisht e kam idol, ne kenget e tij gjej qetesine shpirterore.

Bob Marley per xhamajkenet eshte nje luan revolucjonar qe nepermjet kenges zgjonte ndergjegjen nder masat kundra anarkisteve ne pushtet. Fale koncerteve te shumta sodalitare ne Afrike, ai u be ure lidhese mes Xhamajkes dhe pjeses tjeter te kontinentit te zi. Por mbi te gjitha ishte zeri i dashurise romantike dhe vllazerore ne mbare boten. Ze te cilin se mposhti dot as nje semundje kanceri, 2 atentate dhe dhjetra kercenime tjera nga autoritetet xhamajkene.


Biografia e Bob Marley-t

----------


## Kryeplaku

Sterrolla per atentatet nuk e dija! Muzika e Marley eshte nje nga ilacet me te mira per te hequr merzitjen!

falemiNDERit

----------


## Mision

you  can full some people some times but you cant full  all  the people all  the  time.Nje nderhyrje e vogel  ne lidhje me atentatet ,ato jane te kryera nga autoritetet  amerikane  (ciao) .

----------


## Kryeplaku

Mision shume varg i bukur ai qe ke shkruajtur (nga Gat up-stand up)!

----------


## Mision

Hej Kryeplaku po ti me te vertet po meritojke me qene kryeplak i forumit, mbasi te ka ra nder mend te hapesh nje teme per kryeplakun e  muzikes se shpreses, dashurise,lumturise,.,.,dhe me siguri koha kalon njeriu perparon ne te gjitha lemite,po edhe atehere ,do te ndegjohet me endje kryeplaku i muzikes reage.

----------


## Kryeplaku

Harrova t'ju them se si ishte puna qe vdiq i paharruari Marley nga Kanceri. 

Bob Marley vec muzikes kishte edhe hobe te tjera sic ishte futbolli, edhe ne vidioklipin e "could you be loved" Marley shfaqet duke lozur futboll. Nje dite prej ditesh duke lozur futboll Marley do godasi diku kemben e tij. Gishti i kembes i'u nxie keq dhe kur vajti ne spital doktoret i thane se kjo goditje i krijoi atij kancer ne gisht. Doktoret e keshilluan te priste gishtin qe te shpetonte kemben nga Kanceri, por edhe jeten e tij. Marley ato kohe ishte bere ithtar i nje feje te lashte etiopiane "rasta' dhe besonte se nuk duhej qe te shkeputeshin gjymtyret e trupit per te shpetuar jeten. Keshtu nuk pranoi t'i prisnin gishtin dhe Kanceri i'u kthye ne Kancer kocke, dhe keshtu vdiq ne 1984. Gjate periudhes qe priste vdekjen Bobi do shkruaj kengen "no woman no cry" (jo grua mos qaj) te cilen i'a dedikon gruas se vet dhe e keshillon te mos deshperohet. Ne vdekjen e tij u gjenden reth 500 mije veta midis te cileve edhe kryeministri i Xhamajkes.

----------


## StormAngel

Kryeplaku,
Ne fillim te te urroj per temen.
Bob Marley,me i madhi i muzikes rregae dhe njeri nga muzikantet me te medhenj te ketij shekulli.
Kam nje album te ketij ne kompakt disk,the gretest hits e cila i perfshin :"No Woman,No Cry":"Buffalo Soldier";"Could you be loved";"The sun is shining" etj etj.
Me pelqen muzika e tij,eshte teper qetesuese dhe shume domethenese.
!Respect

----------


## Dera

Kockat e tij kane me u zhvarrosur nga Xhamajka dhe rrivarrosur ne Etiopi!

----------


## StormAngel

Ironia momentale është se ndëgjoj Bob Marley në këtë moment.
Edhe pse ai ka vdekur,muzika e tij është dhe do mbetet e gjallë.
Djali i tij,Zigi Marley me The Wailers(grupi i Bob Marley) pregatitën koncert fantastik para ca muajve.

----------


## Davius

*Në 25 vjetorin e vdekjes së Bob Marleyt * 

_ Kopertina e librit "Legjenda Marley" _ 



 Bob Marley ishte stari i parë me famë botërore nga një vend i botës së tretë. Sot muzika e tij vazhdon të dëgjohet me kënaqësi në Gjermani jo vetëm nga ata që e kanë përjetuar atë vetë dhe kohën e tij, por edhe nga më të rinjtë.

Në Nine Mile, një fshat i vogël në Xhamajkë gjendet një mauzoleum. Aty është varri i Bob Marleyt, profetit të muzikës reggae. Para 25 vjetësh Bob Marley vdiq prej kancerit. Në varr përveç trupit pa jetë të këngëtarit u vendosën edhe kitara e tij, bibla si dhe një degë e bimës canabis sativa.

Në varrimin e tij morën pjesë asokohe 100.000 vetë, që kishin ardhur nga e gjithë bota. Në vitet 70-të nëpër koncertet e Bob Marleyt shkonin me miliona dashamirës të muzikës. Ai ishte stari i parë me famë botërore që vinte nga një vend i botës së tretë.

Por edhe sot muzika e Bob Marleyt vazhdon të dëgjohet me kënaqësi në Gjermani jo vetëm nga ata që e kanë përjetuar vetë kohën e tij, por edhe nga të rinjtë.

Mund të thuhet madje se muzika reggae me të tria stilet e saj jungle, dub dhe dancehall po përjetojnë një revival, një rindezje në diskotekat gjermane. Në Danziger Strasse në Berlin gjendet diskoteka "Freistil". Në fasadën e saj shkruhet me shkronja të mëdha reklama, "Reggae-Night". Shumë mirë themi me dy miq dhe tentojmë të hyjmë në diskotekë, ku portjetri na sheh dhe na thotë, urdhëroni po publiku nuk është për moshën tuaj. Për moshën tonë? pyesim me sy duke parë njëri-tjetrin të habitur. Asnjë prej nesh nuk ka mbushur 40 vjeç dhe muzika reggae, në fakt me ritmet e saj të qeta është tamam për "chill out", për t'u qetësuar dhe relaksuar. Pak qejfprishur me portjerin që na rreshtoi në brezin e të moshuarve, i themi se këtu jemi për një reportazh dhe hyjmë në diskotekë.

Të rrethuar prej 17-23 vjeçarësh e marrim vesh menjëherë, se ku e kishte fjalën portjeri, po mikrofoni na bën të hyjmë menjëherë në bisedë me vizitorët e diskotekës, ndërkohë që nga altoparlantët dëgjohet një kënga e Bob Marleyt: "Get up, stand up"

"Kjo muzikë më pëlqen shumë dhe më jep kënaqësi ta dëgjoj, sidomos kur shkëlqen dielli.", thotë një 19-vjeçare.

"Këtë muzikë mund ta dëgjosh gjthmonë, sepse është muzikë reggae klasike." , thotë një 23-vjeçar.

"Në fakt unë njoh vetëm dy këngë të Bob Marleyt dhe ato më pëlqejnë shumë, "No woman, no cray" dhe një tjetër, që është pak më reggae.", - shton një 22-vjeçare.

Në një cep të diksotekës janë ulur disa të rinj që pinë duhan me nargjile. Një 17-vjeçare e thith një herë thellë dhe thotë: "Unë nuk mund ta dëgjoj përditë këtë muzikë, por kur thith nargjile, apo për t'u relaksuar më duket cool."

Sot muzika e Bob Marleyt vazhdon të jetojë në të ashtuquajturit "sound systems", grupe prej dy apo tre DJ, të cilët ofrojnë rimikse të këngëve të tij dhe përfaqësuesve të tjerë të muzikës reggae nëpër diskoteka. Dhe publiku çirret duke shoqëruar tingujt e këtyre këngëve.

_Pandeli Pani_

----------


## Kryeplaku

Davius,

ju faleminderit per lajmet e bukura qe na sillni shpesh ne Forum

Te paket jane ata qe degjojne Reggae sot ne krahasim me muzikat e tjera, por anekzistant do jen ata qe do degjojne neser kenget qe dalin sot! 



Pavdekshmeria eshte privilegj i shume pak artisteve dhe ju siguroj se Marley eshte midis tyre!

----------


## StormAngel

Nuk e di se sa jeni te njoftuar, mirepo The Wailers dhe Ziggy Marley, djali i Bob, kendojne ende. Bile nje vit me pare ishin ne koncert ne Shkup. 
Normalisht, nuk don te thote qe djali t'i ngjaj babase, mirepo sado kudo ndodh.
Sa per Reggae, e ke mire. Ralle kush ndegjon kete lloj muzike, edhe pse bukuria e saj eshte fantastike. Une per vete, e ndegjoj shpesh. Duke filluar nga Marley, Gentleman, Capleton, Jah Tribe, Sizzla, UB40, The Flying Pickets, Seeed etj etj etj.

----------


## Kryeplaku

> Nuk e di se sa jeni te njoftuar, mirepo The Wailers dhe Ziggy Marley, djali i Bob, kendojne ende. Bile nje vit me pare ishin ne koncert ne Shkup. 
> Normalisht, nuk don te thote qe djali t'i ngjaj babase, mirepo sado kudo ndodh.
> Sa per Reggae, e ke mire. Ralle kush ndegjon kete lloj muzike, edhe pse bukuria e saj eshte fantastike. Une per vete, e ndegjoj shpesh. Duke filluar nga Marley, Gentleman, Capleton, Jah Tribe, Sizzla, UB40, The Flying Pickets, Seeed etj etj etj.



Kur isha ne Firence u cudita kur pash afishen se Wailers do kendonin ne qytetin e bukur.... problemi ishte se ate dite qe pash une afishen behej dhe shfaqja dhe une kisha vetem nje jave ne ate qytet e keshtu nuk vajta dot... nejse mbase ndonje dite na vijne edhe ne Tirane apo Athine...

Saper UB40 me te vertet nga grupet me fantastike te viteve 80, ia vlejne te degjohen nga te gjithe!

flm

----------


## Arcimedes

Edhe mua me pelqen shume BoB Marley. Nje kengetar shume i madh per mendimin tim. Tekstet e tij jane shume origjinale dhe kuptimplotse.

Muzika e tij eshte e nje kalibri te pazevendesueshem. Eshte i vetmi kengetar per te cilin un kam ndegjuar vetem fjale te mira dhe per te cilin njerezit kane folur me shume rrespekt. Muzika e tij ka qene gjithmone e pandare ne kolleksionin e albumeve te mija muzikore. 

Shume kenge tij me kane kenaqur dhe me kenaqin vazhdimisht. BoB Marley eshte nje frymezim i madh per mua. Me pelqen shume muzika e tij, por edhe tekset e tij.

Ketu poshte po shkruaj tekstin e nje kenge qe me frymzon gjithmone dhe qe per mua eshte bere shume simbolik: Dashuria nuk me len mua kurre vetem dhe ne duhet qe ta duam njeri-tjetrin ne vend qe te gjykojme.


*Could you be loved ?* 


Could you be loved and be loved?
Could you be loved and be loved

Don't let them fool you
Or even try to school you, Oh! No
We've got a mind of our own
So go to hell if what you're thinkin' isn't right
Love would never leave us alone
In the darkness there must come out to light

Could you be loved and be loved?
Could you be loved and be loved

The road of life is rocky
And you may stumble too
So while you point your fingers
Someone else is judgin' you
Love your brotherman

Could you be, could you be, could you be loved?
Could you be, could you be loved?

Don't let them change you
Or even rearrange you, Oh! No
We've got a life to live
They say only, only
Only the fittest of the fittest shall survive
Stay alive

Could you be loved and be loved?
Could you be loved and be loved

You ain't gonna miss your water
Until your well runs dry
No matter how you treat him
The man will never be satisfied
Could you be, could you be, could you be loved
Could you be, could you be loved
Could you be, could you be loved

Say something, say something, say something
Say something
Reggae, Reggae
Say something
Rockers, Rockers
Say something could you be loved

----------


## YaSmiN

Ne Xhamaike po te ngresh nje gur nga toka, nen te lexon emrin e tij. Ne bote po te flasesh per muziken Reggae, njerezit ndermendin emrin e tij. 
Ndoshta rrale ne historine e muzikes boterore, nje lloj muzike eshte puqur aq me kengetarin e saj. 
Zonja dhe Zoterinj, madheshtia e Bob Marley, shtrihet ne keto pak rreshta me rastin e pervjetorit te tij. 
Para 23 vjetesh Bob Marley u largua nga kjo bote, per te mos mos u larguar kurre. Ai la pas mitin e tij, emrin e tij qe u shkrua me germat me te arta ne pentagram. 
Jane te pakte njerezit qe nuk u pelqen defrimi. Jane te paket ose nuk egzistojne njerezit qe nuk duan te kercejne ne ritmin e regges, ne ritmin e Bob Marley. 
Ne 6 shkurt 1945, ne kodrat e Nine Miles, lind nje legjende ne Xhamaike. E quanin Robert Nesta Marley, e therrisnin Bob.
Djali i kapitenit Norval Marley dhe i nje vajze te re xhamaikjane e quajtur Cedalla Booker, rrembeu nje kitare ne dore dhe filloi misionin e tij. Duhet t'i tregonte botes se si rrihte zemra Xhamaikiane.
Adoleshent, ai shkon per te jetuar ne Kingston. Atje ai zbuloi nje muzikant qe quhej Ray Charles, i pelqeu shume, dhe zbuloi dhe nje tjeter, qe quhej Fats Domino. 
Fara ish hedhur me takimin nga radioaja e ketyre dy muzikanteve. Fara ish hedhur, bari do mbinte, suksesi muzikor i Bob Marley ishte shkruar per t'u realizuar. 
Dashuria per muziken e con Bobin me shokun e tij ne deren e nje shkolle muzikore. Atje takojne Peter Mcintosh. Shume shpejt kuptojne se interesat e tyre jane te ngjashme. Mbas nje takimi me nje producent lokal, ata kompozojne kegen e tyre te pare ( Judge Not) pa sukses. Qe te dukej me serioze ata e quajne veten Wailing Wailers. 
Kenga e pare si grup, "Simmer Down" e cila shenoi suksesin e pare te tij breda vendit. 
Bob Martohet me Rita Anderson ne vitin 1966, shkon ne Amerike per te fituar leke per te financuar muziken e tij, kthehet ne Xhamaike ku grupi i tij kishte nderruar stil muzike, ashtu si dhe emer (Wail N' Soul), pasojne disa nderrime, dhe grupi perfundon me emrin Wailers. 
Ne fillim te viteve 70 grupi Wailers kish krijuar nje fare popullarateti ne Karaibet. Ne te njejten kohe Bob takohet me Johnny Nash te cilin e shoqeron ne Londer. Atje vin ne kontakt me Island Records ku mbas bisedimesh lidhin kontrate dhe nxjerrin ne skene albumin e tyre te pare "Catch Fire" 
Ky ishte nje nga albumet e para te muzikes reggae. 
Ne vitin 1973 Bob Marley shkon per koncert ne Amerike. Vetem se e perjashtuan mbas 4 ditesh sepse populli entuziazmohej me shume nga grupi i tij (qe ishte grup ndihmes - support) sesa grupi kyesor. 
Ne te njejtin vit del ne publik albumi i tyre i dyte "Burnin" nga ku vecohen kenget "I shot the Sheriff", "Get up stand up". 
Kur shtypi muzikor shkruante "Clapton is God" - "Klapton eshte zot" ishte rasti me ideal per Bob Marley, nje kenge e tij te zgjidhej nga Eric Clpaton per t'u kenduar. 
Mbas kesaj e gjithe bota fillon te njohi Bob Marley. Ai nuk e le pa shfrytezuar rastin. Fillon menjehere turnete duke hapur koncertet e emrave te medhjenj te kohes Bruce Springsteen dhe Fly and the Family Stone.
Mbas ketij turneu, grupi kthehet ne Xhamaike dhe ndahet. Qe te dy shoket e Bobit vazhduan kariere solo. Marley nuk u mposht nga kjo, e riformoi grupin duke e quajtur Bob Marley And The Wailers duke shtuar nje treshe vokale grash. 
Grupi krijon albumin Natty Dread ne 1975, vazhdon turneun ne vere, ne 1976 nxjerr ne treg albumin Rastaman Vibration, duke fituar gjithmone kritika pozitive dhe sukses te vazhdueshem. Revista "Rolling Stones" i quan grupi i vitit. 
Ne Xhamaike Bob Marley ish kthyer ne legjende. Mesazhi i tij per liri, paqe e barazi nuk linte indiferente rinine ne getot e Xhamaikes. Politikanet filluan t'a shfrytezojne per vota. 
Bob Marley vendosi ne shenje respekti te jape nje koncert falas per dashamiresit e tij. Por disa dite para koncertit njerez te armatosur hyne ne shtepine e tij, duke qelluar me arme, miresisht pa shkaktuar viktima. Koncerti qe dha Bob Marley pak dite me vone ishte nga me emocionuesit dhe impresionuesit e gjithe karieres. 
Ne vitin 1977 del albumi Exodus, i pasuar nga albumi tjeter ne vitin 1978 Kaya. Gjate turneut, Bob luante nje nga lojrat e tij te preferuara, futboll, dhe peson nje goditje. Nuk pranon te bej operacion, pasi dicka e tille do ishte kunder parimeve te tij Rastariane. Kjo do t'i kushtoje vite me vone. 
Ne te njejten kohe Bob vazhdon te nderohet ne mbare boten. Ai merr medaljen e paqes te Kombeve te Bashkuara per koncertin e tij per paqe. (One concert for piece). Albumet vazhdojne te dalin vit per vit, ose dy here ne vite. Babylon Bus, Survival, Uprising. 
Grupi jep vazhdimisht koncerte. Ne nje prej tyre, te dhene ne Milano, ne stadium u gjenden 100.000 spektatore. Ky ishte kocerti i tij me i madh. 
Ne vitin 1980 Bob Marley me grupin etij gjenden per turne ne Amerike. Demtimi i dikurshem nga futbolli ishte kthyer ne nje lloj kanceri te rende. Ai shtrohet ne spital, por nuk fiton dot ne duelin me semundjen. Ishte 11 Maj, 1981.
Dita e vdekjes se Bob Marley eshte dite kombetare ne vendin e tij, Xhamaiken. Kjo nuk ka ndodhur per asnje muzikant, as per Xhon Lenon, as per Elvis Presley, dhe nuk besohet te ndodhi per ndonje tjeter.
Ai la nje trashegimi te pa cmuar, me kenge, mesazhe, simbole, me lufte per paqe, me nje zhaner muzikor qe me vone do pelqehej nga nje bote e tere. 
Ne 11 Maj 2004, nje grup adoleshentesh degjuan ne Radio per pervjetorin e Bob Marley-t. 
Ata u entuziasmuan kur degjuan No Woman No Crie, filluan te kercejne ne ritmin e kenges "I don't want to wait in vain, "Jammin", "Exodus", "Iron Lion" dhe kenget e tjera te tij. Ish hera e pare qe degjuan Bob Marley dhe menjehere shkuan ne dyqan per te blere kenget. 
Bob Marley eshte ketu, prane ketyre adoleshenteve, prane adoleshenteve e te rinjve te cdo kohe!!! *One love, one heart, let's get together and feel allright.*

----------


## Rock

Bob Marleyn e kom idol..   !!

Teper me pelqen kenga  No Woman No Cry   !!

----------


## Kryeplaku

Lexova para disa ditesh librin e gruas se tij Rita mbi jeten e Marley... u shastisa fare!

Kisha degjuar fjale andej kendej per vdekjen e tij por fundi i ketij njeriu ishte me te vertet tragjik. Pas atentatit qe i'u be jeta e tij kishte ndryshuar disi... i rrinin lloj-lloj njerezish para e mbrapa disa per t'a "mbrojtur", disa per t'a perdorur e disa per t'a demtuar. 

Keshtu ky njeri me nje zemer dhe ze luani por me eksperience te vogel nga shou-biznes dhe jeta kosmopolitike u gjend ne disa rrethana te cuditshme dhe nuk mundej nga nje here te dallonte te bardhen nga e zeza tek ata njerez qe e rrethonin. Keshtu kur hyri ne spital per gishtin e plagosur gjate nje loje futbolli nuk e morri seriozisht doktorin e cili e paralajmeroj per Kancer, ngase i thane se ishte plani i armiqve te tij per ta ndare nga muzika. 

Morri valixhen dhe u zhduk nga siptali dhe duke u marre vazhdimisht me koncertin ne Amerike nuk kishte kohe per asgje, as per t'u shplodhur, keshtu nje dite ra pa ndjenja dhe doktoret i thane se kishte Kancer pothuajse ne te gjithe trupin.

Per terapi vajti ne Gjermani dhe atje doktori i hoqi dhembet edhe bajamet... keshtu ky ze mrekullues humbi para vdekjes fizike te kengetarit! Nga terapia i rane edhe floket... dmth. imagjinoni nje Marley pa floke, pa ze dhe pa ate buzeqeshje mahnitese!

Vec te tjerash gruaja e vet, e cila ne ate liber mundohet te reklamoj me teper veten, thote se deri ne vitet 70 kengetari i madh nuk kishte ku te flinte dhe nuk i ngopej nje here barku. Pra me pak fjale prodhimtaria qe njohim ne nga Marley i perket viteve 71-80, per 9 vjet gjithe ajo buje!

Kengetari kishte edhe shume lidhje jashtemartesore si dhe femije jashtemartesore!

Gjashte muaj para vdekjes u pagezua nga kisha ortodokse e Etiopise, megjithate Rastafarianet nuk e pranojne se Marley i devijoi besimit te tyre dhe e shpjegojne kete akt si simbolik per shkak se Etiopia ishte vendi i Hajle Selasies (mbretit qe adhurojne Rastafarianet)!

flm

----------

